# FREE Oysters FREE Oysters FREE Oysters Wednesday Night FREE Oysters



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*FREE Oyster Night, Wednesday, 06/18/2014.

Kira is not well today, so she texted and asked me to post this in her place.

Free Oysters is occurring tonight at Gilligan's Tiki Hut, Pool side, Gulf of Mexico View, on Property at the Hampton Inn, Pensacola Beach.

This is the Fifth Season of enjoying the Hospitality these gracious folks have displayed to us "Local Oyster Suckers".

They start shucking about 3:30 pm and shuck till they are out of oysters. Somewhere about 7:30 or so. 

PFF'ers show up between 6 - 7 pm, as most of us have jobs and work. 

But you are invited to attend earlier if you want. This is open to all.

There is a pool, and kids are invited to use it as well, Jspooney and all.

There will be NO Grill tonight, Steph n Leo are slammed

Laissez les bon temps rouler!!!!*


----------



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

*Hooray 4 Wednesday Oysters!! Thanks, Tom, for the Post!*

Hey everyone! It's a beautiful afternoon and we're really excited to see everyone. 

Also, we did want to let everyone know that we still give a dollar off drinks to all the PFF's locals. So come out tonight, drink cheap, and eat for FREE!

PS>I'm feeling a lot better now too. Thank you again, Tom! 

Happy Humpday!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Humpday Hottie's said:


> PS>I'm feeling a lot better now too. Thank you again, Tom!
> 
> Happy Humpday!


Glad you are feeling better Girl


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

someone might want to tell her to take the hook out of the fish's mouth before kissing in case it swings around and attaches them both.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jcasey said:


> someone might want to tell her to take the hook out of the fish's mouth before kissing in case it swings around and attaches them both.


She would simply love it


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Another Wednesday is upon us.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

How's the weather out there


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

h2o4u said:


> How's the weather out there


I am Downtown Pensacola, the rain just stopped, I just texted Gilligans Girls, waiting on a reply now.

However, I am going.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

I talked with them and its still on but LuLu and I are out. Too many wrecks on the bridge. Traffic backed up to the interstate.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks good in Gulf Breeze.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Weather is clear but a down truck on 3mb. Traffic is backed wayyyyy back. Tow truck was sent not too long ago. I was stuck in it and heard on radio a little bit ago it's still backed up


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Justin618 said:


> Weather is clear but a down truck on 3mb. Traffic is backed wayyyyy back. Tow truck was sent not too long ago. I was stuck in it and heard on radio a little bit ago it's still backed up


Yup!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I will head that way bout 6pm


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

It is spring time again, 2015, and Gilligan's Tiki Hut Opens 03/18/15


----------

